
Show HN: Luxe Projects – Only the best projects for sale - 1mbsite
https://luxe.daltonedwards.dev
======
1mbsite
Thanks for checking out this project! Will be adding a more professional
domain soon (will 301 redirect this one). Luxe Projects is a marketplace for
finding quality projects available for sale.

------
1mbsite
URL updated to LUXEPROJECTS.SITE :)

